# Night time diaper for 7 year old



## mom_to_my_rugrats

I would love to find an alternative to disposable for my 7 year old daughter. She wets the bed everynight and I am washing sheets every morning no matter if she is wearing a pull up or not. She is right around 35-40 lbs and I need something that would still allow her to wear until she stops. And at this rate, it will be awhile before that day comes. Personally the pull ups dont work at all and there are more times then not I will catch her in a wet pull up before she is even asleep! I would love to find something that would still let her feel the wetness but still keep the sheets and bedding dry. I am also working on her "laziness" issue of not wanting to stop playing or watching tv during the day to go to the bathroom when she has to go instead of waiting till the last possible second and by then, its too late. Is there anyone else here that is dealing with the same issues with an older child like my daughter? Someone please tell me I am not the only one dealing with this. I hope to hear back from someone soon as I am getting desperate and I am running out of options. Thank you very much, have a wonderful day! I can also be contacted on my yahoo messenger (mommy_to_my_rugrats) if anyone wants to send me a message there as well.

Patti


----------



## MCsMom

I just wanted to say (((hugs))) and say that when I was growing up my sister wet the bed till she was about 11 or 12, a really long time. She washed her sheets herself. Anyways, just wanted to offer hope, she did stop one day, and it was nothing my parents did, and believe me, they tried everything you can think of. Down to wires and sensors in my sisters underwear with alarms to 'wake her up'.


----------



## Jojo F.

My DS is 5 and still wets the bed. He also is one that doesn't want to stop what he is doing just to go pee, I have to tell him CONSTANTLY to go. So I totally understand your frustration









Right now we are using QTBunns and they are working well for us. DS likes them because they are super soft and not too bulky and I like them because they keep the bed dry!! We also use a waterproof pad under him just in case.

For a while I was waking him up in the middle of the night to go pee and to change the diaper if needed. It was working but I fell out of the habit so I need to get back to doing that.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats

Hi, are those a pull up kind or an actual diaper? Sorry I am not that familiar with cloth varieties yet, I am still learning lol. I would love it if I can get her to start caring about doing that. I get so upset when I catch her still awake or even watching tv and just wet her pants like its no big deal to her!!! I swear, do I have a 7 year old or a 2 year old here?? I am about to lose my sanity. My other question is, do they make those for older kids? I know yours is only 5 and my daughter is 7. Please feel free to contact me on yahoo messenger if you like, I am always on there. My screen name is mommy_to_my_rugrats. I hope to hear back from you real soon. Have a wonderful day!

Patti


----------



## BedHead

If you're washing the sheets anyway, what about just putting her in some kind of heavy panty and adding absorbent material under her sheet, and a plastic mattress cover under that? Then every morning she can get up, strip her bed, and put her sheets, padding and PJ's into the washer. And every evening she can help put her bed back together.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BedHead* 
If you're washing the sheets anyway, what about just putting her in some kind of heavy panty and adding absorbent material under her sheet, and a plastic mattress cover under that? Then every morning she can get up, strip her bed, and put her sheets, padding and PJ's into the washer. And every evening she can help put her bed back together.

Hi thank you for your reply. I have no problem trying something like that if she were actually asleep when she does it. As I mentioned, there are more times then not that I will catch her still awake already wet. It's hard not to get upset over that but when she blatently does it because she gets too comfy in bed (her words when I asked her why). Then there is the accidents she has when she is either watching tv or playing or whatever because she doesnt want to take the time to go instead she waits till the last possible second and by then its too late. Again I would love to try something like that and I have tried using towels and such for her to lay on but if she is still awake, why even try something like that? Does that make sense? I hope so because I am running out of patience here with her. I hope to hear back from you real soon. Have a wonderful day!

Patti


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Snap-EZ (cloth diaper maker) makes some that fit youth. Take a look here http://www.snap-ez4life.com/Home.html

The sizing is here http://www.snap-ez4life.com/Size.html so you could see if the youth/small would fit her. They even make a "low rise" version now so it would fit more like underwear!


----------



## Jojo F.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom_to_my_rugrats* 
Hi, are those a pull up kind or an actual diaper? Sorry I am not that familiar with cloth varieties yet, I am still learning lol. I would love it if I can get her to start caring about doing that. I get so upset when I catch her still awake or even watching tv and just wet her pants like its no big deal to her!!! I swear, do I have a 7 year old or a 2 year old here?? I am about to lose my sanity. My other question is, do they make those for older kids? I know yours is only 5 and my daughter is 7. Please feel free to contact me on yahoo messenger if you like, I am always on there. My screen name is mommy_to_my_rugrats. I hope to hear back from you real soon. Have a wonderful day!

Patti

The name of the diaper in my original post is a link to the site. They are cloth diapers, not pull ups.

You said she is about 35-40 lbs and these fit DS who is about 43 lbs.

Since she is doing it 'just because' and not only when asleep maybe wearing a "diaper" will help her want to be a big girl and use the potty, kwim? Kind of like, if you are going to act like a baby then you will be treated as such. May not be very AP but it seems like a natural consequence to me- you wet your pants you wear a diaper.

And making her change her bed is a good idea too, another natural consequence of her wetting the bed. I know she still does it when awake but then she has to change the sheets twice.

I hope you find a solution that works for you!!


----------



## Jere Beac

i would suggest going to her doctor and asking for an alarm it solved my bedwetting in 6 months


----------

